# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الحفظ بالكتابة ...!!

## الوايلي

السلام عليكم يا إخوان 

هل من احد جرب حفظ القران بالكتابة وهل يكون اقوى وارسخ الحفظ مثلاً يكتب خمس آيات ويكررها هل تعتقدون انها مفيدة وهل من مجرب وفقكم الله ،،،

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

ممكن ان تستخدم سبورة

----------


## د/ألفا

طبعا أفضل بكثير 
وهو الاصل , طريقة الكتاب قديما

----------


## يسرى عبد الواحد

إذا كنت تتحدث عن حفظ القرآن فلا غنى عن الحفظ بالنطق مع الكتابة لأن ذلك أجمع للحواس ( السمع والبصر والنطق ) التي تشارك كلها في عملية الحفظ وهذا مشهور في بلدان المغرب الاسلامي, وهذا أحفظ. 

جعلنا الله وإياكم من حملة القرآن الكريم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،، طريقة الحفظ بالكتابة ارسخ للحفظ إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نعم الحفظ بالكتابة، من أجود وسائل الحفظ وترسيخ المحفوظ في (الصدر)، ولله الحمد، حفظت القرآن كتابة، وكذا الكثير من الآحاديث، والنصوص.

----------


## الوايلي

اشكركم جميعاً 
ونأسف على هذا التأخير في الرد

فعلاً وجدت ان الحفظ عن طريق الكتابة مفيد ونافع جداً 

احياناً احفظ واكرر مسألة لكي احفظها حفظ مدى طويل لا ألبث اسبوع إلا وتلاشى ما كنت احفظه 
لكن بالكتابة بفضل الله تعالى تحفظ بشكل اقوى وارسخ 

والغرض من الرد على هذا الموضوع هو رفعه 
والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> اشكركم جميعاً 
> ونأسف على هذا التأخير في الرد
> 
> فعلاً وجدت ان الحفظ عن طريق الكتابة مفيد ونافع جداً 
> 
> احياناً احفظ واكرر مسألة لكي احفظها حفظ مدى طويل لا ألبث اسبوع إلا وتلاشى ما كنت احفظه 
> لكن بالكتابة بفضل الله تعالى تحفظ بشكل اقوى وارسخ 
> 
> والغرض من الرد على هذا الموضوع هو رفعه 
> والله ولي التوفيق .


موفق بإذن الله.

----------


## الوايلي

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو عاصم

----------

